# Индикатор текущей раскладки

## ZmiyGorinich

Стоит Gnome 2.14. Включил показывать в индикаторе клавиатуры вместо названия языка флаги, но не показываются.

Может кто-то подскажет куда надо положить эти флаги?

----------

## ZByte

Положить нужно сюда:

```
/usr/share/pixmaps/
```

файлы должны называться:

```
us.xpm

ru.xpm
```

 и так далее

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Работает. Спасибо большое....

А что Gnome не ставит флаги по умолчанию?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *ZmiyGorinich wrote:*   

> А что Gnome не ставит флаги по умолчанию?

 

Там оно откуда-то неоттуда качает. Я вручную тот файлик скачал, скриптик запустил и в папочку положил. В ридми все расписано вроде было.

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

А где найти флаги, которые должны там быть? В смысле оригинальные от Gnome

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Все нашел тут: http://svn.gnome.org/viewcvs/gswitchit/

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *ZmiyGorinich wrote:*   

> А где найти флаги, которые должны там быть? В смысле оригинальные от Gnome

 

У меня они есть. Куда послать?

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *ZmiyGorinich wrote:*   А где найти флаги, которые должны там быть? В смысле оригинальные от Gnome 
> 
> У меня они есть. Куда послать?

 

На всякий случай (вдруг у тебя лучше), вышли плз на vladimir.mikhailichenko at gmail.com

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *ZmiyGorinich wrote:*   

>  *Laitr Keiows wrote:*    *ZmiyGorinich wrote:*   А где найти флаги, которые должны там быть? В смысле оригинальные от Gnome 
> 
> У меня они есть. Куда послать? 
> 
> На всякий случай (вдруг у тебя лучше), вышли плз на vladimir.mikhailichenko at gmail.com

 

Попробуй эту ссылку: http://dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/sodipodi/sodipodi-flags-1.6.tar.bz2

Она в исходниках жестко прошита:

http://cvs.gnome.org/viewcvs/gswitchit_plugins/flags/flags.c?rev=1.7&view=markup

----------

## Balancer

Лично я давно использую

```

# esearch kkbswitch

[ Results for search key : kkbswitch ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  kde-misc/kkbswitch

      Latest version available: 1.4.3

      Latest version installed: 1.4.3

      Size of downloaded files: 677 kB

      Homepage:    http://kkbswitch.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Keyboard layout indicator for KDE

      License:     GPL-2

```

И другим рекомендую  :Smile: 

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> Лично я давно использую
> 
> ```
> 
> # esearch kkbswitch
> ...

 

А зачем если я пользуюсь Gnome и у него уже есть свой переключатель? Чем kkbswitch лучше?

----------

## Balancer

 *ZmiyGorinich wrote:*   

> А зачем если я пользуюсь Gnome и у него уже есть свой переключатель? Чем kkbswitch лучше?

 

Настроек больше, гибче.

Но главное (amd64):

/usr/libexec/gnome-keyboard-applet: 22Мб RES, 114Мб VIRT.

kkbswitch: 3Мб RES, 79Мб VIRT.

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

 *Balancer wrote:*   

>  *ZmiyGorinich wrote:*   А зачем если я пользуюсь Gnome и у него уже есть свой переключатель? Чем kkbswitch лучше? 
> 
> Настроек больше, гибче.
> 
> Но главное (amd64):
> ...

 

не пойдет. Он пол kde за собой тянет  :Smile: 

```
nirvana ~ # emerge -p kkbswitch

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r4

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.2-r6

[ebuild  N    ] kde-misc/kkbswitch-1.4.3

```

----------

## Balancer

 *ZmiyGorinich wrote:*   

> не пойдет. Он пол kde за собой тянет 

 

А! Ну, тады сорри  :Smile:  У меня-то KDE всегда установлен, хоть и не пользуюсь, но софта под него полезного много. А места в масштабах современных винтов занимает копеечно  :Smile: 

----------

## viy

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> Но главное (amd64):
> 
> /usr/libexec/gnome-keyboard-applet: 22Мб RES, 114Мб VIRT.
> 
> kkbswitch: 3Мб RES, 79Мб VIRT.

 

Чем меряешь?

----------

## Balancer

 *viy wrote:*   

> Чем меряешь?

 

top

----------

## Kee_Keekkenen

Ю ЕЫЕ ОПНЫЕ ОЕПЕЙКЧВЮРЭ ЯРЮМДЮПМН у-НИ ОЕПЕЙКЧВЮКЙНИ, МЮОПХЛЕП, МЮ Caps Lock, Ctrl+Shift Х Р.Д., Х ХМДХЙЮРНП (Caps Lock, Scroll Lock) Х МХ ЙЮЙХУ ГЮЛНПНВЕЙ - ОПНЯРН Х МЮДЕФМН.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Kee_Keekkenen wrote:*   

> а еще проще переключать стандарно Х-ой переключалкой, например, на Caps Lock, Ctrl+Shift и т.д., и индикатор (Caps Lock, Scroll Lock) и ни каких заморочек - просто и надежно.

 

А если у тебя нет индикаторов Caps Lock/Scroll Lock?..

----------

